# Laparotomy



## Hopp (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi  When billing for Laparotomy with appendectomy or ventral/umb hernia repair   would it be appropriate to use a 59 modifier for the appendectomy, ventral/umb hernia repair?   Thanks


----------



## TWinsor (Apr 1, 2008)

you would not bill for the laparotomy, it is always included in any open procedure.  The hernias can only be billed if there was a separate incision for the repair otherwise you have the appendectomy only.  

Terri Winsor, MA, CPC
Surgical Oncology/Pediatric Coder


----------

